# Where to find/try weightlifting shoes/trainers in North west



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

Sorry guys didn't know where to post this and not used to navigating this app I'm using to get on the site but...

I'm looking to get some weightlifting shoes/boots but could really do with trying them on to get sizing right and to try different ones to see what feel I prefer. Anyway only places I've found are online so can anyone point me in the right direction for somewhere I'll be able to find them especially in the north west, the closer to southport the better. Thanks!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Weight lifting shoes. I very much doubt there is any shops for them there very specific. Maybe somewhere in a city might sell them. Iv seen weight lifting style shoes for sale though


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

why don't you want to buy anything online?

that will be your best bet when looking for something specialized when you don't live in or near a big city


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

I'm fine buying them online but I know they can be odd fits and want to try a few to decide what is best for me as they can be very different and irregular fit and don't want to keep sending them back at my cost. Im happy to travel a reasonable distance and got a few good cities nearby and know of people who have bought them in stores but don't know where in this part of the country so looking for direction


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nike are a slim foot fit and addidas is wide or atleast they are for me but different variations are out now .

contact the seller and ask if ok to return if needed , its a fcuk around but not many high street shops sell lifting shoes .


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

I know just wanted to try a few different sizes and heel lifts etc before committing and it's not just me after some and they have the same concerns plus if I want to try a few at prob £5 a pop return postage it'd end up quite expensive.

Heard a few ppl finding them in certain shops so thought the North west would be a good spot for some of those one day off places. Thanks for the sizing advice though


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

I know just wanted to try a few different sizes and heel lifts etc before committing so I can work out what suits me best and it's not just me after some and they have the same concerns plus if I want to try a few at prob £5 a pop return postage it'd end up quite expensive.

Heard a few ppl finding them in certain shops so thought the North west would be a good spot for some of those one day off places. Thanks for the advice on the sizing though!


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

Where any being sold at the bodypower does anybody know?


----------



## THEIRONCLUB (Mar 28, 2015)

I use Merrell Trail Glove as they do a fantastic job....


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> nike are a slim foot fit and addidas is wide or atleast they are for me but different variations are out now .
> 
> contact the seller and ask if ok to return if needed , its a fcuk around but not many high street shops sell lifting shoes .


Any idea, as to where I can get them kind of are they rockclimbing shoes? complete flat sole, that Jason Blaha has them. -


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Chuck tailor...The best lifting shoes IMO!


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

I always wear basketball boots, much easier to get hold of and tons of support.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Starz said:


> Any idea, as to where I can get them kind of are they rockclimbing shoes? complete flat sole, that Jason Blaha has them. -


those are vibram 5 fingers can buy online mate


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> those are vibram 5 fingers can buy online mate


Cheers fella! :thumbup1:


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

What are the benefits of lifting shoes? I usually perform my squats/deadlifts barefoot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DrZaius said:


> What are the benefits of lifting shoes? I usually perform my squats/deadlifts barefoot


they make you taller :lol:


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> they make you taller :lol:


"Lifting shoes add an inch to your height and two inches to your lifting dick."- BroScienceLife 2015


----------

